# Aquaclear filters wont fit on my new 75 gallon tank



## MrMarbles (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought 2 Aquaclear filters for my 75 gallon tank and they wont fit in it. It rests nicely on the rim, but the U-tube intake tube gets pushed out by the inner rim of the tank. Any other suggestions for HOB filters? I really liked the Aquaclear filters.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have two penguin 350's that hang on my 75g. They fit nice and I really like them....as far as HOB's go anyways. I have 4 filter cartridges in each filter.


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

get a aquaclear 110


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Might be able to take a dremel or razor and shave the lip of the plastic rim back enough to make it clear, just have to put something under it to catch the debris, never have done it before so.....

Daniel


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a problem with the aquaclear 70 model. Can you pull the intake tube away from the filter housing just enough to clear the rim of the tank? I have had this problem before where the filter needed coaxing onto the top of the tank. Even when you do get it on it will be sitting high enough above the water level to create the splashing noise so your best bet is to get an aquaclear 110 they fit a 75 perfectly.


----------



## Pablo T. (Oct 19, 2011)

I had the same problem. I used a rat-tail file and just filed away where I was putting the filter (marked where the area to be filed was to be according to filter placement). Had to do this to get the Aquaclear 70, the Bio-wheel 200 (when it was being used), and the Fluval C-4. The Emperor 400 fit without any modifications whatsoever, just for information in case anyone has this issue in the future with a Top Fin 75 Gallon tank or ones where the rim has too much lip.


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

I had the same problem, I took an old knife and heated it up on the stove, then cut back some of the plastic trim from the tank. Like a hot knife through butter, or in this case, through plastic and no debris/shavings to fall into the tank. Even after doing that the intake tube is still very tight. I may be removing the filter all together in the future to add another Eheim 2215, I've got one already a 2215 that is my bio filter, I can make a second one bio and mech. then just add a powerhead for additional circulation.


----------



## MrMarbles (Oct 11, 2011)

wow thanks everyone, i took a knife and cut away the lip and it works fine now, i tried lifting the tube higher but it wouldve started splashing on top of the lid...cutting it worked perfect, what a pain after washing all the gravel and setting everything else up and the last thing to go on was the filters and it wouldnt fit...boy oh boy did i let some expletives fly lol


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

MrMarbles, totally hear you on your frustrations... I have two brand new tanks from different manufacturers and it happened with both tanks where the ac70's did not fit.... They will go down over the lip without affecting the tube but they sit a lot higher up and therefore in case of power failure they will not restart do to the water level.

Cutting back the trim made it work for me as well with the dremel. but like you said,,, i said a few choice words... )-:


----------

